# Fake grass is a bad idea?



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We are picking up our puppy next week and definitely need to plan for a indoor potty option, not so much for the puppy but because I’m a terrible parent and I want to avoid the potential resistance from my human children not wanting to go out in the snow. I want to make it as easy as possible for everyone in the family to participate in potty training. 

The breeder has introduced paper training, so after reading through the forum, I planned to just buy a pad holder. It seems like an easy transition to start with pads and then just move them to the holder, and then put the top on. Then I came across those fake grass things and I thought they looked kind eclectic-cute compared to the plastic pad holder. But it seems like the consensus is they are not great? I read that puppies get confused between cloth puppy pads and rugs; is there potential for that with the grass, or is it mostly just that they aren’t the best quality and hold smells? Does the grass (real or fake) confuse them so they aren’t truly paper trained for alternative potty locations?

To clarify, the reason appearance is even a factor is because the puppy’s “room” is right next to the guest bathroom.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hopefully some members that use indoor potty options will chime in. I have heard that the fake grass is hard to keep clean and does smell. There are those that use boxes or holders with pellets as an alternative to pads. Maybe you can do a forum search to pull up those discussions. Good luck with your new puppy and be sure to post lots of pictures!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I read about the pellets and that also seems like a reasonable transition once the puppy is using the tray because he won’t be able to see what’s inside anyway. 

Thanks!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I use the pellets but in a litter type tray. They're very cheap if you buy them labelled as equine bedding and not dog litter. Same product, different label and price goes way up. They don't smell which is huge plus. Clean up is pretty easy. And until they're used they're not powdery like cat litter so they're not particularly messy. 

My one complaint is that they come in 35 lbs bags which is about my upper limit of carrying that type of bag from car to house.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't seen signs that my dogs (actually "dog" at that time, since I only had Kodi when we experimented with fake grass) had any trouble differentiating between fake grass and rugs. The BIG problem is that it's not "hard to get the smell out"... it's IMPOSSIBLE once they've been used for a while. And while I love my animals, I ABHOR walking into a house that SMELLS like animals! The Kings, who have a LOT more dog experience than I have, also experimented with it for a while, and they gave up on it for the same reason.

Like Kate, I use pine pellets. (horse bedding) The only thing I'd like to clarify is that these are not AT ALL like the commercial "dog litter". I used that ONCE, when i couldn't get the pine pellets. There were two problems. First, (and Kodi was very young at the time) he stopped using the litter box and started peeing on the floor near it. It LOOKED completely clean, but when I got my face near it, it REEKED!!! No wonder he didn't want to use it. Unlike the pine pellets, which break down into little puffs of sawdust when damp (so you can see to remove the wet spots) the dog pellets allow the urine to sink to the bottom, and the pellets in the bottom swell without breaking apart. So even if it LOOKS clean, it can be holding a lot of smelly urine.

Second, when I saw how much the dog pellets expand without breaking apart, and it really worried me. If a puppy swallows the occasional pine pellet, it falls apart and passes. If a puppy swallows a bit of the dog litter, I am really afraid it could cause an impaction.

...And, as Kate said, the dog-specific stuff is also much more expensive!!!

Yes, the bags are heavy. I keep several bags in the barn, and then use a grain scoop to transfer a manageable amount into a covered plastic bucket, and keep that inside the house.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you for telling me the advantages of the pellets! I have heard people say the puppy pads smell, too. I was just hoping there might be something super secret to make the grass might work because it’s kinda cute. But, there are clearly better options. It might take me a little time to figure something out, but I can find a way to draw attention away from it when guests use the powder room. 

One of the reasons I was set on Havanese is because, according to my husband, I can smell things no one else can smell. I do have a sensitive nose, and I also can’t stand the idea of my house smelling like animals.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> The only thing I'd like to clarify is that these are not AT ALL like the commercial "dog litter". I used that ONCE, when i couldn't get the pine pellets. There were two problems.


I didn't realize the products were actually different. someone told me they were the same except labelled differently. Good to know. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## SandyBB (May 17, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> We are picking up our puppy next week and definitely need to plan for a indoor potty option, not so much for the puppy but because I'm a terrible parent and I want to avoid the potential resistance from my human children not wanting to go out in the snow. I want to make it as easy as possible for everyone in the family to participate in potty training.
> 
> The breeder has introduced paper training, so after reading through the forum, I planned to just buy a pad holder. It seems like an easy transition to start with pads and then just move them to the holder, and then put the top on. Then I came across those fake grass things and I thought they looked kind eclectic-cute compared to the plastic pad holder. But it seems like the consensus is they are not great? I read that puppies get confused between cloth puppy pads and rugs; is there potential for that with the grass, or is it mostly just that they aren't the best quality and hold smells? Does the grass (real or fake) confuse them so they aren't truly paper trained for alternative potty locations?
> 
> To clarify, the reason appearance is even a factor is because the puppy's "room" is right next to the guest bathroom.


Hi,

The breeder started my puppy on the fake grass, so he was trained to use it from day 1. In order to keep it from smelling I washed it every day at first with soap and hot water! That helped to keep the smell down, but its labour intensive and the green bits fall out. I was more concerned when he started to chew them. He uses the potty patch less and less now, but I don't like the fact that he could be ingesting the fake grass. I recently purchased a Ugodog that many people have talked about on the forum and I'm starting to transition him from the grass to the plain plastic crates.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We liked the Richell training tray. It's less than half the price of the Ugodog. Not sure what the advantage of the Ugodog would be. If I were looking for a permanent indoor solution, I'd go with Karen's pellet method, but if I were looking to have an indoor option until my dog regularly goes outside, I'd go with the Richell. Shama eventually stopped using the Richell that was in her 2x6-foot ex pen, so we stored it in the garage until we get another Havanese (no plans for anytime soon). Good luck! Let's see some pictures of your puppy!

Amazon.com : Richell Paw Trax Mesh Training Tray, Brown : Richell : Pet Supplies


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think I have figured out a plan. The puppies use pads in the early morning and at night and go outside during the day with the breeder, which is just right for our family in the winter. I’m going to get the basic pad holder and start with that while the puppy is settling in. The breeder’s info says they’ll send us with pads, and I already bought a pack as well. So I’m thinking I’ll use those up and that will give me a couple of weeks to get some of the wood pellets locally. Then when I have the wood pellets, I’ll start by just replacing the pad in the tray with the pellets and skipping the grate on top if it doesn’t fit. That will give me a few more weeks to decide whether to do the ugodog, or a litter box, or the cut down boxes like I read about in the other thread. Now that I understand the pellets better, they seem like the best option for us for sure. 

Just a few more days, and my son is counting them down! We pick up the puppy right after Thanksgiving. I have just a couple of things left to take care of, and now that lots of decisions are made it’s more about getting everything set up. I’m still working on a puppy gate I’m reworking from a freestanding wood gate, but we won’t need that right away since the puppy will be supervised.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thank you for telling me the advantages of the pellets! I have heard people say the puppy pads smell, too. I was just hoping there might be something super secret to make the grass might work because it's kinda cute. But, there are clearly better options. It might take me a little time to figure something out, but I can find a way to draw attention away from it when guests use the powder room.
> 
> One of the reasons I was set on Havanese is because, according to my husband, I can smell things no one else can smell. I do have a sensitive nose, and I also can't stand the idea of my house smelling like animals.


Yes, I don't use pads for the same reason... they STINK after one use.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SandyBB said:


> Hi,
> 
> The breeder started my puppy on the fake grass, so he was trained to use it from day 1. In order to keep it from smelling I washed it every day at first with soap and hot water! That helped to keep the smell down, but its labour intensive and the green bits fall out. I was more concerned when he started to chew them. He uses the potty patch less and less now, but I don't like the fact that he could be ingesting the fake grass. I recently purchased a Ugodog that many people have talked about on the forum and I'm starting to transition him from the grass to the plain plastic crates.


Yeah, even with several so I could wash daily (including soaking in enzymatic cleaner, bleach, vinegar, baking soda... you name it, I tried) I never got enough of the smell out that I couldn't smell it the moment I walked in the house. Some people may be able to tolerate that level of odor (can tell the moment I walk into a house, if they have a cat box... no matter how clean they keep it) but I can't.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> We liked the Richell training tray. It's less than half the price of the Ugodog. Not sure what the advantage of the Ugodog would be. If I were looking for a permanent indoor solution, I'd go with Karen's pellet method, but if I were looking to have an indoor option until my dog regularly goes outside, I'd go with the Richell. Shama eventually stopped using the Richell that was in her 2x6-foot ex pen, so we stored it in the garage until we get another Havanese (no plans for anytime soon). Good luck! Let's see some pictures of your puppy!
> 
> Amazon.com : Richell Paw Trax Mesh Training Tray, Brown : Richell : Pet Supplies


Is the Richell tray deep enough that youcould put a thin layer of pellets under it? If so, there is probably no advantage to one over the other... It's just that Richell didn't even make a tray when I bought my UgoDog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I think I have figured out a plan. The puppies use pads in the early morning and at night and go outside during the day with the breeder, which is just right for our family in the winter. I'm going to get the basic pad holder and start with that while the puppy is settling in. The breeder's info says they'll send us with pads, and I already bought a pack as well. So I'm thinking I'll use those up and that will give me a couple of weeks to get some of the wood pellets locally. Then when I have the wood pellets, I'll start by just replacing the pad in the tray with the pellets and skipping the grate on top if it doesn't fit. That will give me a few more weeks to decide whether to do the ugodog, or a litter box, or the cut down boxes like I read about in the other thread. Now that I understand the pellets better, they seem like the best option for us for sure.
> 
> Just a few more days, and my son is counting them down! We pick up the puppy right after Thanksgiving. I have just a couple of things left to take care of, and now that lots of decisions are made it's more about getting everything set up. I'm still working on a puppy gate I'm reworking from a freestanding wood gate, but we won't need that right away since the puppy will be supervised.


Just be sure, when transitioning, to start by putting a handful of pellets onto the pee pads. The pee pads (or many of them) are impregnated with a scent that encourages puppies to use them (humans can't smell it). If you change suddenly, the puppy may not understand that this is still the "potty place". Once they've used the pellets a few times, you cna remove the pad and just put a small amount of used pellets into the tray with the clean ones, to give them the idea.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Is the Richell tray deep enough that youcould put a thin layer of pellets under it? If so, there is probably no advantage to one over the other... It's just that Richell didn't even make a tray when I bought my UgoDog.


I think so . . .


----------

